# Chevrolet Silverado Brakes --- What pads?



## Johnny Reb (Sep 25, 2013)

Folks I need to replace the front pads on my 2007 Chevrolet Silverado Crew Cab. Any recommendations on what pads to go with? Aftermarket or OEM? I do a lot of highway driving and also pull trailers occasionally. 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## merc123 (Sep 25, 2013)

Basically it comes down to ceramic vs. semi-metallic vs. (about 3 others).  Semi-metallic pads cause faster rotor wear but also have better stopping power compared to ceramics with only a little higher cost.  EBC and Brembo was the brand to get for performance brake pads if you want to look at aftermarket.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 25, 2013)

I replaced the fronts on my '08 Yukon about a year ago.  Went with the middle of the road pads from Advance.  They wanted to squeal a little bit at low speed, half pedal type stopping at first.  Now, they've stopped squeeling and have been great.  A little bit dusty, but not too bad.  Think they were around $40.

Also, figure on a little package of brake quiet per side.


----------



## triple play (Sep 25, 2013)

The pads on my 2001 crew have never been changed with 175,000 miles on them.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 25, 2013)

triple play said:


> The pads on my 2001 crew have never been changed with 175,000 miles on them.



Different model...different brakes.

Many with that generation truck never have to replace the fronts...and usually have to replace the rears around 150k-200k.

GM fixed that over-engineered issue with the 2007-present model.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Sep 25, 2013)

the 2500 hd brakes were some kinda special stuff.
last forever. You cant buy them anymore and dont buy the 150.00
GM pads because they aint the same.
Go with good quality aftermarket. I like bendix


----------



## Johnny Reb (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 25, 2013)

triple play said:


> The pads on my 2001 crew have never been changed with 175,000 miles on them.


I dropped of my duramax  at 175,000 for another matter but I told them that surely the brakes need changing, that they were original. They looked at them and would not change them, LOL, they said they had plenty of miles left. Now at 205,000, I looked at them when changing tires last week. Still 1/8 from the squealers. I pull something almost every day [that does not have trailer brakes]. I bet I get 250,000 miles. My chevy before this one needed brakes every 12,000 miles. Drove me crazy


----------



## rmp (Sep 26, 2013)

My last Silverado, a 2003 ext. cab, had at least 2 (maybe 3) sets of replacement rear pads and a set of emergency brake shoes while the front pads never needed changing. The fronts finally were changed at 130k miles only because I was selling it.

My chevy before that one ate everything.  Brakes, rotors, calipers, bearings, oil, transmissions, etc. You name it.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Oct 6, 2013)

I just changed my 2002 2500HD pads again at 98,000 miles, mainly because I got "lot rot" on the rotors, which tore-up the front pads.  Lot rot is rust pitting and cracking caused by two things: one is because GM stopped using chromium in their rotors, and lack of use. My truck sits a lot since I mainly use it just for towing my camper. Everything I read says to go with OEM pads, which I think are the semi-metallic. If you're racing, maybe the ceramics would be good, but for everyday driving, even towing stay with original equipment. At  least that's what the guys who tow a lot of miles say.


----------



## MTMiller (Oct 11, 2013)

AC Delco Professional DuraStop OEM Pads, the ceramic ones.  Order from Amazon. com for about $42 a set.  Can't beat it!


----------



## 04greenz (Dec 4, 2013)

MTMiller said:


> AC Delco Professional DuraStop OEM Pads, the ceramic ones.  Order from Amazon. com for about $42 a set.  Can't beat it!



Agree, from what i've gathered Delco pads last the longest out of em all.


----------



## Eudora (Dec 23, 2013)

Little hint.  ACDelco does NOT manufacture ANYTHING.  Those ACDelco pads are made by Raybestoes (and is a good pad).  I would NOT recommend a total ceramic pad if the vehicle platform did not offer a total ceramic as OE.  If it was semi-metallic from the factory, stay with semi-metallic.  Bendix good, Bosch Quiet Cast is good, Raybestoes is good.  Wagner ThermoQuiet is good, but they have consolidated some formulation and you may get a squeak but still good. Rotors and drums are all pretty much imported from China which is why they have dropped in price so much.  Can't say if an expensive one is as good as a low price one.  Just make sure the weight is no lighter than the worn one you are replacing.  And while you at the corner, check the front hub, especially on pick-ups.  Lot of wear and abuse here.  There are some USA made hubs with US (Ohio) steel, and some that are really cheap.  Just wanted to add my two cents worth.  I've been in the parts biz for over 30 years and been to the factories here in the US and also in Asia.  It is a VERY competitive market.  Hope this helps.


----------

